# The best city of IT?



## Dmitrybax (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi,
I'm Web Developer. In 2012-2013 I was in China (Haikou), I studied chinese.
Now I have my own small IT company, but, I prefer China instead of Russia.

So, we (me&girlfriend) would like to go to China one more time. And we can't decide what city is the best for us.
Actually we are thinking about Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou.


Beijing is near our native city in Russia, but the air is too bad...

Shanghai is my favourite city in China, but, too many foreigners I'm afraid it can be so hard to find job with our intermediate english and basic chinese.

Guagnzou is nice city too, not so many foreigners. But I don't know how about IT in this city, maybe it's rather harder to find job in IT. And I remember Haikou, sub-tropical climate it's hard for Siberian peoples.

What do you think, where to go?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

South has a lot of software IT as well. Check Shenzhen and the surroundings.


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

cschrd2 said:


> South has a lot of software IT as well. Check Shenzhen and the surroundings.


Plus one on Shenzhen.


----------



## DrakeVault (Jan 19, 2015)

I've been to Shenzhen and yes there are many IT companies.


----------



## bellathomas (Feb 13, 2015)

Banglore


----------

